# Ds not regaining appetite after stomach bug



## Solose (May 10, 2008)

I am so sad right now, I think my babe is very sick. Last week, my whole family got really sick with a stomach bug, we were all throwing up, and ofcourse he got it too. He seemed to get over it pretty quickly, only threw up three times. But ever since then, he has been barely eating. He seems way more irritable than usual than usual and he's sleeping more. He is bottlefed so I can tell exactly hwo much he takes in and he is drinking about half or maybe even less of what he usually does. He is doing a bit better with solids (he just turned 8 mo) and i've been trying to give him more since he isn't drinking very much formula. I know you are supposed to give milk first and then solids, but I've given him just solids a few times just because he won't take anything from a bottle sometimes.

i don't know what to do. We took him to the ER last week and he had an X-ray and the doc said his digestion had slowed down a bit but that is normal with stomach bugs, and he should be getting back to normal soon. He is not sick anymore and is pretty active, though he cries more (I think, maybe that part is just my imagination) but he just won't eat more than 2-3 oz a feeding, maybe 4oz at night but rarely that.

I am especially worried because he is very underweight. He's 16 pounds, but he is average height so he is very, very skinny. We had a very rough time with breastfeeding so he lost a lot of weight after birth and did not realy start gaining until about 2 mo. After that he started gaining a lot and growing but at 6 mo he drastically slowed down. He got a very nasty diarrheal infection at 6 mo and lost a lot of weight and now this! I am so scared that his bad appetite isn't going to go away. My father in law has hyperthyroidism and I am scared that my ds may have it too. I just don't know what to do. I have a doc appt. on monday but it's so painful seeing my baby starving but not eating! Has anyone had a child get sick with a stomach bug and recover but not regain their appetite? How long will this last? please give me some hope as I am beside myself with worry right now.


----------



## Dena (May 29, 2006)

I am sorry mama. It is so scary seeing them sick.

Our whole family had a stomach but in early September, and I think it took both kids a couple of weeks to really regain their appetites. I bf, so I am not sure exactly how much dd2 was getting, but I know she wasn't much interested in solids for a couple of weeks at least.

Have you tried switching formulas? Is is possible that he may associate the taste of the formula with being sick? Just a thought.

Also, if he will take yogurt, that would be really good for getting his tummy back in shape.

I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Solose (May 10, 2008)

Thanks, that makes me feel a little better that it can take a few weeks but I'm still really worried. I took him in to see a community nurse (can't get in to the doc yet) today because i was really worried that he is losing weight and she was no help at all and didn't seem to know what she was talking about. I am so worried I just feel anxious every time I have to feed him now. The thing is that he wil gladly take solids but wants nothing from a bottle. Maybe he has an aversion to it for some reason now? I hesitate letting him fill up on solids since formula is higher in calories, but I don't want him to starve. I am feeling so sad right now. Anyone else have an experince with this sort of thing? I think I jsut need people to calm me down right now.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I'd try something like homemade stock and some sort of probiotic. The gelatin is really soothing on the digestive tract, and since you mentioned he's already on solids, I'd try it. And probiotics should help too, either a supplement or a good yogurt or kefir (not a pasteurized kefir). My niece has done this several times, but I only remember it from when she was a lot older. But it took her several weeks to get back to normal too.


----------



## CameronsMama (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't normally post around here since my babe isn't really a babe anymore-but I saw your post and had to respond- ds and I both got a stomach bug a few weeks ago and it took a LONG time to get our appetites back. It's been just over 2 weeks since I got over it, and about 3 weeks since ds got better, and it's only been the last couple of days that ds' appetite had been anywhere near normal. For weeks he would only eat certain foods, at unusual (for him) times of the day, etc. I was a little worried, but I felt the same way so we waited it out, and we're finally back to normal. Especially if you're worried about your babe being underweight, I would let him eat anything he wants to- filling up on solids is better than not filling up at all if he still isn't interested in the formula, yk? And try not to worry too much, our dc can feel our stress, and that can sometimes have an effect on their appetite, too.

Good luck, I hope everything gets better soon!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

The girls had a stomach bug in May, DD2 took almost 3 weeks to start eating like she used to again. This last bug a couple weeks ago took 1.5 weeks. I just kept offering and slowly she started eating a little more.


----------



## SortaCrunchy (Nov 24, 2005)

My girls are always like this after a tummy bug. I can remember clearly one time DD1 got a nasty one and it was a good two weeks before she had her full appetite back. We are recovering from a recent one, and honestly, even I don't have my appetite back (just had the bug on Monday). believe me - that's unusual for me. I am not nauseated, it's just that I really don't feel hungry.

If it makes you feel better, go ahead and take him in, but I would bet he is just fine. He might surprise you and start eating more over the weekend!


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm sorry you're so worried! It's so hard to worry about our little babes and not have them be able to tell us what's going on. I just wanted to mention that it can be very normal for weight gain to slow around six months, although of course you should trust your instincts about what is right for your baby. Also, have you tried a cup for the formula? Maybe changing it up a little would encourage him to drink a bit more. Take good care of yourself, lots of deep breaths, I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## shamumama (Feb 28, 2008)

We just got over the stomach bug and lost what feels like tons of weight. I think it seems more drastic if you are already thin to begin with. I don't have an accurate scale at home but my LO seemed to have a growth spurt of height right before we got sick -- her pants are all a little too short lately -- so now she looks REALLY skinny and I have been a little freaked out. Hoping with patience she will put some padding back on. Good advice and reassurance, thanks mamas!


----------

